# P226R Elite Sights ... Shoot Too Low



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a new (to me) Sig P226 Elite 40 Cal that I've put about 200-250 rounds through ... about the same number the original owner put through it.
I really like the pistol but find that at 10 Yards it shoots about 3-4 inches lower than what I think my sight picture will produce.
It has the original Sig Night Sights that are standard on the P226 R Elite. I think the Rear Sight is marked as as size 8 and the front sight as a size 6.

Looking for suggestions on how best to improve my shooting results .... ideally, I like to shoot with either a 6 O'Clock hold, or, a POA=POI where the top of the front sight is aligned with the center of the target. I don't like to have to entirely hide, or cover, the target with my sights at the time I break the shot.

Thinking about 3 options"
1.) call Sig and buy a different size Rear Sight ... Owners Manual says this is the most effective way to change Elevation
2.) Install a TFO Front Sight .... if my Gunsmith can confirm the size would yield desired results with current Rear Sight
3.) Replace with Mepro's; maybe a set with Adjustable Rear Sight as I will likely buy a 357 Barrel also .... and I have these sights on a Glock G17 and like them

Got any suggestions ?
Thanks
ken


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd probably do # 3.

But if youR Sig sights are still bright ... I believe that they are Meprolights already.

If so, then only need a new rear sight and I understand you can buy adjustable sights.

adjustible Sig night sights come on some of their models.

:smt1099


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

CtKenC said:


> I have a new (to me) Sig P226 Elite 40 Cal that I've put about 200-250 rounds through ... about the same number the original owner put through it.
> I really like the pistol but find that at 10 Yards it shoots about 3-4 inches lower than what I think my sight picture will produce.
> It has the original Sig Night Sights that are standard on the P226 R Elite. I think the Rear Sight is marked as as size 8 and the front sight as a size 6.
> 
> ...


My P226 Elite shoots best at POA.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

*Which Sights Do Yo Have ?*

Which Sights do you have on it ?
If the Factory Original fixed sights, which number do you have, front and rear?
I have a 8 on the rear and a 6 on the front.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

CtKenC said:


> Which Sights do you have on it ?
> If the Factory Original fixed sights, which number do you have, front and rear?
> I have a 8 on the rear and a 6 on the front.


On my 9mm they are the fixed #8/#8 factory Sig Night Lite sights.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

*TFO Front Sight*

Called SIG Customer Service and Ordered a TFO Front Sight in size 8 ... that should provide the Elevation Gain I need.
We'll see. :smt023:
Ken


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG's are not designed like 1911's. They have a different philosophy when it comes to sights. You are supposed to superimpose the front dot where you want the bullet to strike. "Where the dot is the bullet will go".

If you are unwilling to change the methods you use to use the particular tool the way it was designed, then change the sight height. Keep in mind that if you are going to be swapping barrels back and forth that some adjustment is going to be required on your part. SiG's chambered in 9mm and .357 generally leave the factory with #8 sized front and rear sights. Those chambered in .40 or .45 generally leave with #6's.

In your current configuration if you want to lower your POI because of the way you utilize your POA, you may consider replacing your front sight to a #6. You may very well have to change your POA when shooting .357 because it's a faster and flatter shooter than .40 and so things will be different regardless if you change your sights or not. You may also considedr doing a little reading here as there was a thread not too long ago in which I posted some images regarding sight pictures and such. Here: http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-gunsmithing/24919-sig-shoots-high-have-questions.html

Before you get all diagnostic on things, taske some time to shoot from a bench/rest. Mitigate as many variables as possible to have a better chance at diagnosing what the actual problem(s) might be. Ammo, stance, grip, sight picture, breathing, sight picture, flinching, global warming or whatever. Take your time and be as mechanical as possible. THEN decide how best to correct the problem(s) if they still exist.

Marksmanship is muscle memory through repetition. Nearly anyone can hit a paper plate at 5-7 yards. Any gun is capable of shooting 4 inch groups at 10 yards. If you need to have 2 inch groups at 25 yards, what are you doing to directly influence that level of performance?


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

I read your thread (copied below) ... boy oh boy did you "Nail It" !
I prefer to shoot with a sight picture that is like Image 1 and #2 blended ... probably more like Image 2 than anything else.
But when I do that with a 6 FS and an 8RS, my results ate 2-3 inches low at 10 yards, benched.
When I shot my test targets using sight picture as in Image 3, I was about 1 inch high, which is fine with me.
When I shot free hand, standing, at 10 yards, I probably reverted to "Image 1" style sight picture and my results were unacceptably low. Felt like no matter how high I felt I was aiming (as compared to my normal 1911 or Glock sight pictures) my results were still too low .... but I never really used Image 3 style when freehand shooting.

I have Ordered from Sig the TFO FS in size 8 so I'll have 8 FS and 8 RS. Now I need to pay attention to which type sight picture I'm using before, and after, the new TFO goes on.

Thanks for your excellent posting and pictures ... they really defined the subject well.
ken

Before using the diagnostic bullseye diagram above, you need to stop shooting off hand and shoot from a benchrest. THAT is the only way you will best determine if it is the hardware (gun) or the software (shooter) that needs any adjusting.

SiG factory sights are the dot (front sight) and post (rear sight) style where a single verticle line is painted below the window notch in the rear sight. UNLESS you have been told or trained on how to properly allign this configuration of sights, you WILL be off the mark.

Traditionally SiG has gone with the philosophy that one superimposes the dot on the POI, so using the standard OEM sights on a SiG - one has to "dot the I" [see Image 3 below]. Conversely, the traditional training for 1911's is the "six o'clock low" hold on the sights [see Image 1 below]. Completely different philosophy and if this is the only training you have, you will be WAY off when shooting a SiG.

One thing to keep in mind is that 3 dot sights have some inherant liabilities when one employs them. Ensuring the tops of the front and rear sights are flat and alligned as illustrated best in Image 2 being foremost. Thus I recommend you use a rest as shooting off hand add way too many variables in this particular diagnostic endeavor. Minimizing the variabilities will most efficiently get you to the core issue, whether that is sight size, sight allignment (boresighted or windage adjusted) or your sight picture and hold.

In 9mm and .357 SIG, nearly all SiG's come out of the factory with size #8 Meprolights front and back. There are sometimes a few anomolies during the production run that will require a different height be installed for proper boresighting. Meprolight is also the current vendor for SiG's OEM Night Sights, used to be trijicon but the change was made several years ago. In .40 and .45 most leave the factory with #6 sights front and back.

Eliminate as many variables as you can and fire a few 5 shot groups. If you can, have someone else do the same. you will not be exercising many marksmanship skills with the exception of trigger squeeze so don't get all hung up on your elbows being bent, locking your wrist, sticking your tongue out while you shoot or anything else. Think machine - mechanical repetition of movement that is duplicated exactly every time.

You should find out relatively quickly where the problem lies. Report back and go from there. If you do have to swap sights, fronts and backs aren't sold seperately so you'll be buying a set (1 of each). There are vendors that have mix and match sized sets (ie. #6 front and a #8 rear) but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You wouldn't use a roofing hammer the same way you would a finishing one now would you? Same kind of tool but designed differently. That's all I'm tryin' to say.


----------



## HAGEN (Jul 14, 2010)

*226 sights Issue*

Opinion:
Touch base with Sig and verify what size or sizes or on your gun.
Make your changes accordingly based on what Sig says ,dropping the front or raising the back from what you currently have on the Gun.

Note: I have the same issue with my 9MM 226 Beaver Tail Guns . I run 8 back and 6 front to solve the issue.


----------

